# Intelligence of roaches



## mitchnast (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed the expression of intelligent behaviour in roaches?

Ive been feeding dubias to my Ts, and I've noticed the roaches are very aware of their purpose.  They tremble when they sense the beast nearby,  they run and hide, when cornered, they sit very still and try to move away gingerly, ducking behind objects, then scooting quickly when they have an object obscuring their view.   They FREAK when im opening the T container, like they know they are going in.
They scamper to the cage opening and desperately scratch at the door.

I swear they are very aware.  like beyond mere behavioral responses, they are thinking ahead, considering the future.

when the fangs sink in they fight, they try so hard to escape, they show desperation and urgency.  I feel a little sorry for them.  Something about their plight just reminds me so much of our own desperation and tribulations.


Any one else notice behaviour that would lead them to suspect cockroach intelligence?


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2010)

yea...sometimes i'll put a roach back and grab another just cause i think i made eye contact with the little feller.

 sometimes i feel bad for them...:barf: .....man i'm such a pansy.



             moose


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 2, 2010)

Some days I pity the little guys...They seem to try so hard not to get eaten by the T's and do all the can to try and escape...I noticed if a roach lands on a T's webbing they just lock up and don't move unlike when they hit the carpet or something...Is it only me?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 2, 2010)

I've noted a few insects have special behavioral aspects when it comes to spiders,

 Pillbugs for instance will jerk like bucking cow when faced with the dysodea *spelling( *pill bug eater*

Many insects will freeze on webbing being quite aware that jerking leads to their downfall, only moving when there is other vibrations to mask their struggles.

The predator advances the prey tries to counter it, Im not sure if it is intellectual or instinctual but it is fascinating.


----------



## gvfarns (Apr 2, 2010)

Their instincts are well designed for this situation.  That's why they give the impression of intelligence.  But they have almost no intelligence.

We tend to interpret those behaviors as intelligent responses because that's what it would be if it was us, but it is just coincidence that instinct in them and intelligent responses by us look similar.   It's probable that roaches don't even have the capacity to feel pain as we understand it and they almost certainly can't have emotions like fear.

Certainly their behavior is largely governed by non-brain activity.  If you touch them from behind their legs will make them run away before the brain even knows you have touched them.  They are kind of fascinating that way.


----------



## JC (Apr 2, 2010)

gvfarns said:


> their instincts are well designed for this situation.  That's why they give the impression of intelligence.  But they have almost no intelligence.
> 
> Certainly their behavior is largely governed by non-brain activity.  If you touch them from behind their legs will make them run away before the brain even knows you have touched them.  They are kind of fascinating that way.


+1.........


----------



## auroborus (Apr 2, 2010)

I think an insects ability to think would be more primitive, perhaps on the level of fish and such. I would say they do have emotions like us but more basic and with little control over them, after all emotions are a form of instinct. I would say the larger ones may be able to learn, but to a limited degree. They do feel a form or pain, i had a mantis with a twisted leg, when i tried to reset it, it hurt her and she bit me (or tried to). It would be interesting to try and breed larger and smarter bugs and try to teach them things.


----------



## elportoed (Apr 2, 2010)

jc said:


> +1.........



+1+1......


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 2, 2010)

I think roaches can learn and adapt to slightly different changing situations, why do you think they've survived so long on earth. I think they are very intelligent insects.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 4, 2010)

gvfarns said:


> Their instincts are well designed for this situation.  That's why they give the impression of intelligence.  But they have almost no intelligence.
> 
> We tend to interpret those behaviors as intelligent responses because that's what it would be if it was us, but it is just coincidence that instinct in them and intelligent responses by us look similar.   It's probable that roaches don't even have the capacity to feel pain as we understand it and they almost certainly can't have emotions like fear.
> 
> Certainly their behavior is largely governed by non-brain activity.  If you touch them from behind their legs will make them run away before the brain even knows you have touched them.  They are kind of fascinating that way.


Right on.  No learning, no emotions, certainly they feel "pain", but intelligent they are not.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Apr 4, 2010)

Was thinking the exact same thing and that's why I came to this section because I just fed my irminia. It's crapping itself while struggling and I feel bad.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, a number of cognitive studies on cockroaches do suggest that they are capable of simple learning, memory, and adapting their behavior accordingly. Read through some peer reviewed behavioral studies on roaches if you don't believe me; I promise you they are out there. 

That being said, the behavior noted here sounds like a simple instinctive reaction to a predator.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 7, 2010)

Roachgirl, how dare you taunt us and not link the papers! *sighs and begins googling*


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 7, 2010)

My interest in cognitive ethology is rivaled only by my extreme laziness. ;P Though, you do have to be a subscriber to most of the scientific journals I've found such articles in, making linking something of a moot point if all you can read is some loftily-worded and fairly unrevealing abstract. If I get bored enough later maybe I'll summarize a few and post 'em here.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 8, 2010)

That'd be wonderful, but your lzyness is surpassed by my own, who- is so lazy he does not subscribe. bwahaha!


----------



## Scythemantis (Apr 17, 2010)

> Actually, a number of cognitive studies on cockroaches do suggest that they are capable of simple learning, memory, and adapting their behavior accordingly. Read through some peer reviewed behavioral studies on roaches if you don't believe me; I promise you they are out there.


I'm glad you said this or I would have myself.

Science has assumed for generations that insects have nothing resembling consciousness or intelligence as we know it, but the notion that they're driven entirely by uncontrollable reflex has decayed rapidly over the past few years.

They're simpler, but they are not mindless. Some level of decision-making is much more easily evolved than people think it is, and doesn't take that many brain cells.

I get so tired of people responding to these threads with these long obsolete descriptions of how arthropoda are just mindless robots.


----------

